# Aussie IT Jobs



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi All,

I am starting this thread to post the job positions I am applying for and track the progress of the same. 

Also others can also post the jobs they are applying to so that the details could be shared for the benefit of everyone..


Good Luck to All....!


P.S. - This thread is specifically for IT positions in Australia..


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

I received my grant in July 13 and since then I am applying for jobs from offshore for mainframe positions in Sydney.

The sites I am using -

seek.com.au
recruit.net
monster.com
LinkedIn

Will keep on adding/deleting to the list....


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

People can also join below LinkedIn groups..

Sydney Software Development Jobs
Australian Software Development Jobs 
Sydney Jobs (Sydney IT Jobs IT ICT Professionals HR Recruitment) 
Sydney IT Jobs and Market Information


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

one interesting thing we have observed on seek. for some jobs when you apply you receive application receipt and application rejection job at the same time.


----------



## hitesh (Nov 17, 2012)

*Hi narayan!!*



rrnarayan said:


> I received my grant in July 13 and since then I am applying for jobs from offshore for mainframe positions in Sydney.
> 
> The sites I am using -
> 
> ...


Hi mate!!

Congrats on your grant!!
I also got my grant early this month and I am also mainframe expert!! When are you planning to visit Aussie?

I am going next month. 

Which part of India are you from?


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

busiaussie said:


> one interesting thing we have observed on seek. for some jobs when you apply you receive application receipt and application rejection job at the same time.


Not happenned with me yet....though I received a mail from my employer that my profile did not meet the requirement but that was after some days....


Still applying....


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

hitesh said:


> Hi mate!!
> 
> Congrats on your grant!!
> I also got my grant early this month and I am also mainframe expert!! When are you planning to visit Aussie?
> ...


Congrats to you also....

I am making my first entry this month end...will land in SYD on 24th and return on 27th.

I am currently in Delhi.....

Hitesh, you are making first entry or permanent move...?


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

mainframe job postings -

Mainframe Developers Job in ACT | NowHiring


..and job sites

Australian Job Search & Free Job Advertising | Now Hiring
Job Search Made Simple | Simply Hired Australia
Careerjet.com.au - Jobs & Careers in Australia
Search Jobs in Sydney, NSW - All, Melbourne, VIC - All, Gold Coast, at JobExpress.com.au


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

There are job sites and recruitment agencies listed in another thread. Copying the link here to refer to ..(see page 7)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/141868-experiences-recent-migrant-australia-7.html


----------



## hitesh (Nov 17, 2012)

rrnarayan said:


> Congrats to you also....
> 
> I am making my first entry this month end...will land in SYD on 24th and return on 27th.
> 
> ...


are you just going there for three days?

No Its not a permanent move. Going there for two months initially. 

I am also from Delhi and working for Noida based MNC. What about you. PM me your no.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

I am also a mainframe professional looking for a job in Sydney. The link that you have posted above is for citizens only.. So we do not qualify for that..


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

hitesh said:


> are you just going there for three days?
> 
> No Its not a permanent move. Going there for two months initially.
> 
> I am also from Delhi and working for Noida based MNC. What about you. PM me your no.


just PM' ed you my number...


----------



## TomIN (Oct 4, 2012)

Can you please tell me to find a good friend here, that can explain me some questions regarding relocation.


----------



## TomIN (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi any body please help to find a job outside from India.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

reachsvinoth said:


> I am also a mainframe professional looking for a job in Sydney. The link that you have posted above is for citizens only.. So we do not qualify for that..


Maybe I missed that...still I have applied for it...u never know something might work out...



A couple more jobsites

Jobs and recruitment in Australia | Hays - Recruiting experts worldwide
Jobs, Employment & Careers @ MyCareer
IT Jobs | Experts in IT Recruitment | Candle - candle.com.au (a good one..check it out)


Job postings

DB2 DBA 1374777 | Australia jobs | Hays - Recruiting experts worldwide


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

TomIN said:


> Hi any body please help to find a job outside from India.


Hi Tom,

This thread is specifically for IT jobs in Australia...if you are looking for Australia then your welcome but if you are searching for any other country you might want to check out other threads in the forum..


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

There are multiple job postings on Candle.com but sadly none for Mainframe 

A few more postings

Unix 
Unix Consultant - Solaris job in Melbourne Inner Suburbs, VIC ( IT and Telecommunications:Networks and Systems )

C# developer
C#Developer job in Melbourne CBD, VIC 3000 ( IT and Telecommunications:Software Development and Engineering IT and Telecommunications:Analyst / Programmer )

Network Engineer (handsome salary)
Network / Security Operations Engineer job ($100,000 - $120,000) in Sydney CBD, NSW 2000 ( IT and Telecommunications:Network Engineering IT and Telecommunications:Security )


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Java, XML 
https://www.careers.allianz.com.au/...summary=S#utm_source=JobRSS&utm_medium=JobRSS 

Mainframe
Mainframe Developer - Job Position through Whizdom Pty Ltd 
SEEK - Peoplesoft Environment Support Job in ACT (with Accenture only for Aussie citizens)


----------



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

I know many of the television networks there often employ IT people. You should look at their websites for jobs being advertised. Quite often they are advertised a few days before mainstream or often only on their own websites.
I would check all the main National and Regional TV network sites. For example, many of the regional networks often have over 20 stations situated around the country.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

I joined a couple of more groups in LinkedIn for jobs in Australia and sent invitations to connect to a couple of recruiters. Will suggest others to also do the same and increase your network and connect as much as you can especially with recruiters....


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Australia CV template

Software Engineer Resume Template


----------



## TomIN (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi rrnarayan ,

can you please let me know. Is there really Australian peoples friendly with Indians or there is any issue like we here in India before for trouble conditions for Indians.

Is it safe for us to go there and live for a longer period?


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello All

  

Cheers


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

TomIN said:


> Hi rrnarayan ,
> 
> can you please let me know. Is there really Australian peoples friendly with Indians or there is any issue like we here in India before for trouble conditions for Indians.
> 
> Is it safe for us to go there and live for a longer period?


Of course it boils down to individuals. Overall I find them to be friendly and helpful.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

pandaaram said:


> Of course it boils down to individuals. Overall I find them to be friendly and helpful.


Agreed....everything comes down to how soon you adapt yourself to their culture and lifestyle....

I really doubt that someone would come after you unless you really ask for....


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

rrnarayan said:


> just PM' ed you my number...


Hi Hitesh,

Did not hear from you...Hope you have received my PM...If possible lets meet up before we leave for AUS...


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Check this link...mutliple jobs for .NET and Java developers and business analyst profiles.

http://www.linkedin.com/vsearch/j?t...f_L=au:0&f_F=it&page_num=1&openFacets=N,C,L,F


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

*Infrastrure Admins(Storage, Unix, Windows, VMware etc)*

Hi,
I am starting this thread to bring the Infrastructure admins into common forum, Here we can share your experiences in finding the consultancies, job and interviewers expectations especially on Infrastructure field. 

To begin with I want to share my details first. 

I am working as storage admin, having 6.5 years exp on Storage(EMC, NetApp, and IBM XIV), VMware, and Unix. I got 190 VISA, moving to Sydney in first week on September. 

My resume preparation is almost done, Have to work on Cover letter, want to try my luck from India before I arrive to OZ. 

I do not have any clear plan on starting the job search.
But I want to start with seek, apply direct, linked in and want to send my profile some consultancies.

Dear experienced forum members let us know the market status for the infrastructure admins and what level of market exposure we should have..

Need everyone active participation on this as we all know getting the first job in Australia is not a cake walk.. 
Thank you all..


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Congratulations Chandu!  I'm also in the same field. 4 years exp with Windows and VMWare. Started off recently with storage, mainly NetApp. I'll definitely following this thread closely.


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

sunnyboi said:


> Congratulations Chandu!  I'm also in the same field. 4 years exp with Windows and VMWare. Started off recently with storage, mainly NetApp. I'll definitely following this thread closely.


All the best.....
This field is having good demand I Aus now..


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Will you allow VoIP admins as well???


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> Will you allow VoIP admins as well???


Doesn't that come under "Computer networks and systems engineer"?


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

sunnyboi said:


> Doesn't that come under "Computer networks and systems engineer"?


Yeeeessssssss :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

My intro , i am into Avaya/Nortel enterprise telephony. I will be moving to Oz next year. I am contemplating between choosing Feb and March(because of Holi) to make my move.
What do y'all suggest????


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> My intro , i am into Avaya/Nortel enterprise telephony. I will be moving to Oz next year. I am contemplating between choosing Feb and March(because of Holi) to make my move.
> What do y'all suggest????


Sounds about right. Which state are you moving to?


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey folks,

If anyone is interested for a .Net opportunity in Sydney then please let me know. It's a long term contract role with 8+ years required.


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> My intro , i am into Avaya/Nortel enterprise telephony. I will be moving to Oz next year. I am contemplating between choosing Feb and March(because of Holi) to make my move.
> What do y'all suggest????


Welcome to this thread.
in Aus Job market would start from Feb.. So u can come in feb or march.. anything would fine as per my view. you have enough time to research on job market trend especially in your filed. use seek, linked in, apply direct to search.

Which city you want to move.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

chandustorageadm said:


> Welcome to this thread.
> in Aus Job market would start from Feb.. So u can come in feb or march.. anything would fine as per my view. you have enough time to research on job market trend especially in your filed. use seek, linked in, apply direct to search.
> 
> Which city you want to move.


I'll be moving to Mel as i went there to get my visa activated and loved the city.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

*Cover Letter draft*

I have drafted a cover letter as per AUS template...uploading the same here if others wish to use the same...


----------



## bbk7419 (Aug 2, 2013)

Any openings in QA Jobs.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

bbk7419 said:


> Any openings in QA Jobs.


Hi,

Would advise you to check the jobsites specific for the positions you are looking for
I have mentioned a few in the earlier posts of this thread...you can check them

Good luck..!


----------



## NBE (Aug 6, 2013)

Any idea about the wage for software engineers in Melbourne ??


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

NBE said:


> Any idea about the wage for software engineers in Melbourne ??


It all depends...

a new immigrant like us can start with 50-60K to gain some local experience and after some AUS experience can expect more...i have seen ads for 150K p.a.

P.S. - This thread is to post job positions that people come across/apply so that others could also check and if seems relevant can apply and benefit....


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Test Analyst opening in Sydney.

Consona Test Analyst in Sydney, NSW Australia | Bullhorn Reach


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

does anyone know about PHP job market ?


----------



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

There are PHP Developer jobs in Melbourne
PHP Developer jobs in Melbourne VIC | Jobseeker.com.au


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

signifi said:


> There are PHP Developer jobs in Melbourne
> PHP Developer jobs in Melbourne VIC | Jobseeker.com.au


Thanks, it means there are ample chances still


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

ccham said:


> Thanks, it means there are ample chances still


When you see jobsites these show lot of positions but as already suggested by others in this forum most are duplicates and just to build up the database.

Still I say its always good to atleast give a try rather than complaining..you never know what works out...

As someone said ' you ought to be fool to reali*se*(Aus form) something different unless you stop doing the same' ..not the actual one but it was something similar.

Cheers...


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi,
Few updates.. Service notice period.. not getting much time to paln my own things.. Offer hours making me busy....

Resume and cover letter are ready 
Took skype number and set up the call forward to my mobile. 
need to work on linked in profile.
Preparing for few certifications
There are openings in EMC and Wipro for storage admins. Applied for it and Need sending for all other openings.. looks like market is good now. there are good number of openings for storage admins in seek...


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi All,

Was going through all threads and searching for a common thread for all ITO people.

I am planning to move in Nov'13 first and then in Mar'14 permanently.

I have around 8 yrs. of IT experience with 7 yrs working as Unix System admin.

Got my approval in July and since then trying my luck on seek, gumtree but till this time no call. Hope to get some replies in future.

Raj....


----------



## chraqueeta (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi All,

My name hardi, i am from indonesia.

Will landed in sydney next week, i wish i could meet all of you in australia.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Raj_Dhaliwal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Was going through all threads and searching for a common thread for all ITO people.
> 
> ...


Are you in India or Oz? If they don't see an Australian number, they will automatically reject the application.


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

Raj_Dhaliwal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Was going through all threads and searching for a common thread for all ITO people.
> 
> ...


Raj,
Welcome to thread..
Australia Job market is controlled by consultants...
They expect the person to be in Australia.
Did you update India contact details in Resume?
Even if they schedule interviews.. if you are not able to join in 2-4 weeks.. they won't process your resume...


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

chraqueeta said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name hardi, i am from indonesia.
> 
> Will landed in sydney next week, i wish i could meet all of you in australia.


Hi Hardi..
Yes....Happy journey..
Which filed you are working on?


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi Hardi..
> Yes....Happy journey..
> Which filed you are working on?


Hi Chandu,

What's the chances of getting job for Backup. 
I'm expert in EMC Networker, EMC Avamar and EMC Data Domain and little knowledge on EMC SAN, VMWARE . I have done technology architect certification in EMC. What's my prospect? I have applied 489 visa. I can stay anywhere except Sydney .
Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## chraqueeta (Jul 11, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi Hardi..
> Yes....Happy journey..
> Which filed you are working on?


Hi Chandu,

Sytem Administrator, virtualization VMWare / Hyper-V, Windows OS and small part of Linux


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

I am just kind of prepping my CV and cover letter as per Australia format and while searching the web for this I came across this site "http://www.resume-resource.com/". 

Would suggest people to check this out...its good


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

rrnarayan said:


> I am just kind of prepping my CV and cover letter as per Australia format and while searching the web for this I came across this site "http://www.resume-resource.com/".
> 
> Would suggest people to check this out...its good


Thanks. Though I've taken a quick look for now but it indeed seems good.


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal (Apr 8, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> Raj,
> Welcome to thread..
> Australia Job market is controlled by consultants...
> They expect the person to be in Australia.
> ...


Hi,

I have updates Australian number in resume. So as you said only option we have is to resign from here and reach there and go for a search.

Any idea how is Australian job market for a unix admin? Specifically in Sydney. 

Raj....


----------



## vasukitr (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi Chandu,

Like abdulzak, I am currently working as a Lead in EMC Networker and quite a bit of SAN (Clariion, VNX, DMZ and VMAX). I have got my visa and planning to move to Sydney ASAP. 

I dont have much hands on experience on Storage but I want to make it my primary skill. Planning to do some certifications and gain knowledge before the move.

Looking forward for help and suggestions to make the process smooth. Please suggest!


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

vasukitr said:


> Hi Chandu,
> 
> Like abdulzak, I am currently working as a Lead in EMC Networker and quite a bit of SAN (Clariion, VNX, DMZ and VMAX). I have got my visa and planning to move to Sydney ASAP.
> 
> ...


Hi vasuki,

Are u in Australia now? If not What visa did u apply? Which city are u interested to immigrate?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## vasukitr (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi,

Not in Australia at the moment. I have applied for 190 with NSW state nomination and will be heading towards Sydney.

Vasuki


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

Raj_Dhaliwal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have updates Australian number in resume. So as you said only option we have is to resign from here and reach there and go for a search.
> 
> ...


Cracking job when you are India is very hard..
Very less people got like that...
I would recommend to start search when you are in notice period and relocate to Aus in a month or so...
Till that start building network in linked in.. And complete the certifications..
AUS job market is completely different...
You need to have multiple skills to secure a job..
So I would recommend to learn someother technology before arrive..
I heard infra field is good..but still they will give preference to local exp guys....
I am preparing for storage certifications....


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

vasukitr said:


> Hi Chandu,
> 
> Like abdulzak, I am currently working as a Lead in EMC Networker and quite a bit of SAN (Clariion, VNX, DMZ and VMAX). I have got my visa and planning to move to Sydney ASAP.
> 
> ...


Hi...
Storage is easy.. As you are not writing any codes..
Just using the command when need..
To learn storage in better way.. I would recommend you to do a lab practice..
If you are working inEMC, then there are labs forDMX,vmax... Use them effectively..
Learn VMWARE also..which is having good market in AUS ..
If you observe the market...everyone is asking for storage+network+VMWARE or Linux 
So we should have multiple skills.....


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal (Apr 8, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi...
> Storage is easy.. As you are not writing any codes..
> Just using the command when need..
> To learn storage in better way.. I would recommend you to do a lab practice..
> ...


Hi,

What would be the scope of solaris + linux + VCS + VXVM + Solaris virtualization + netapp + bit of vmware.

Raj....


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

abdulzak said:


> Hi Chandu,
> 
> What's the chances of getting job for Backup.
> I'm expert in EMC Networker, EMC Avamar and EMC Data Domain and little knowledge on EMC SAN, VMWARE . I have done technology architect certification in EMC. What's my prospect? I have applied 489 visa. I can stay anywhere except Sydney .
> ...


Abdul..
Still i am trying to understand the AUS job market...
But what I found in seek is backup alone may not enough to crack the Job..
But architect certificairon could help you..
Keep try..
Getting hold of consultants + communication will do the most of work...


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

vasukitr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not in Australia at the moment. I have applied for 190 with NSW state nomination and will be heading towards Sydney.
> 
> Vasuki


All the best vasuki...
Sydney is having most of IT Jobs..
Start build network.....


----------



## vasukitr (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you for the info Chandu. I am also preparing for certifications as I want to be prepared as much as possible from my side. As you said, I'm trying to contact as many people as possible and building a network.

Are you already in Australia? If not, when are you planning to go? Can you also (if you don't mind) share your skills as a storage admin? Thanks!

Please keep us updated with your status.


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

vasukitr said:


> Thank you for the info Chandu. I am also preparing for certifications as I want to be prepared as much as possible from my side. As you said, I'm trying to contact as many people as possible and building a network.
> 
> Are you already in Australia? If not, when are you planning to go? Can you also (if you don't mind) share your skills as a storage admin? Thanks!
> 
> Please keep us updated with your status.


I am in India now.. Going to sydney on next month 7th.
I have exp on EMC, NetApp, and IBM
VMware and Unix littile bit..


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Applied for couple of openings (I am into mainframes) via seek...no replies yet.


----------



## Innovation (Oct 31, 2012)

Congrats for that . 




rrnarayan said:


> I received my grant in July 13 and since then I am applying for jobs from offshore for mainframe positions in Sydney.
> 
> The sites I am using -
> 
> ...


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Innovation said:


> Congrats for that .


Thanks buddy...


----------



## rajurokz (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello Friends,

Hope every one is doing good! I'm planning to migrate to australia,could someone help me with the oppurtunities for Cognos BI professionals(its a reporting tool) and also with few genuine recruiter websites(other that seek and hays).


Thanks In advance
Rajesh Musturu


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

rajurokz said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Hope every one is doing good! I'm planning to migrate to australia,could someone help me with the oppurtunities for Cognos BI professionals(its a reporting tool) and also with few genuine recruiter websites(other that seek and hays).
> 
> ...


Hi Rajesh

I have pasted some recruiter links and websites other than seek and hays in the earlier posts of this thread...plz have a look...

though seek and hays have repeated occurrences for the same position but still these are two of the leading recruiters in Australia...


----------



## swapnil30jain (Aug 8, 2013)

How is Market about Manual Software tester ?


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

swapnil30jain said:


> How is Market about Manual Software tester ?


The views change from forum to forum or thread to thread...some say mainframe jobs are not there...some say testing jobs are not there...but there are cases where people proved them wrong.

It all depends more on what niche you have in that area..and how flexible and adapting you can be in terms of learning or working on something new.

From the jobs advertised per se on the websites well there are jobs out there but all in all its how much you are prepared to grab it....


Cheers..!


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Job listing...

Permanent role in Melbourne CBD as a Junior SQL DBA / Application support. Please send me your resume at [email protected] or call me at 0481 357 887 to discuss | LinkedIn


----------



## kvish4u (Jul 1, 2013)

Can someone provide some light on Telecom/Infrastructure Project Manager openings in Australia especially Sydney and Melbourne? The target companies are telecom majors such as Telstra and Optus and other IT majors such as IBM, Accenture, TCS and many others


----------



## rajurokz (Aug 19, 2013)

*COgnos BI Jobs*

Can some one tell me how is the market for Cognos BI? I see many postings in seek and hays,but most of them are repeated postings for the same positions. It would be helpful if someone can guide me through it.


----------



## vasukitr (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi Chandu,

Hope your preparations are going well.

I am preparing for EMC Symmetrix Solution Specialist (E20-517). Can you please share the student guides or any study materials if you have? You can directly mail me at vasuki at gmail dot com.

Thanks a lot!

V


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

vasukitr said:


> Hi Chandu,
> 
> Hope your preparations are going well.
> 
> ...


Sure,will send those..
Give 2 days... I need to look for latest docs...


----------



## arnav007 (May 23, 2013)

*Hello*

What about Microsoft SCCM + MDT + SCOM + AD
Anyone into MS products?


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

arnav007 said:


> What about Microsoft SCCM + MDT + SCOM + AD
> Anyone into MS products?


Hi Arnav,
I think you are the first person in this thread with those technical skills...
You can search in forum with the skills defnetly you can find the people with those skill set..
What is VISA status


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

arnav007 said:


> What about Microsoft SCCM + MDT + SCOM + AD
> Anyone into MS products?


Isn't this is a bit tight segment? I'm into MS products being a Windows admin and recently worked a little bit on SCOM. Not really sure how good the market is for this once, but SCCM is pretty good, at least in India.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Can anyone also clarify if the roles and responsibilities should be written within 1 page? I'm about to get the letter from HR, but before they print, I want to make sure about this.


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal (Apr 8, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Can anyone also clarify if the roles and responsibilities should be written within 1 page? I'm about to get the letter from HR, but before they print, I want to make sure about this.


It is not necessary to be in one page. 2 pages are acceptable.

From one company mine was 2 pages.

Raj....


----------



## vasukitr (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi Chandu,

Any luck with the study materials? Please share your email address so I can contact you directly.

Appreciate your help!

V


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

vasukitr said:


> Hi Chandu,
> 
> Any luck with the study materials? Please share your email address so I can contact you directly.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I got few ..
But don't know whether they are latest or not..
I have sent a PM to you, check it out.


----------



## arnav007 (May 23, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Isn't this is a bit tight segment? I'm into MS products being a Windows admin and recently worked a little bit on SCOM. Not really sure how good the market is for this once, but SCCM is pretty good, at least in India.


Yes, SCCM is in demand. I searched seek, and found 1000's of jobs with these specialization. 
What are you into? And have you moved or when are you planning to move?


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi,

What is the job market status for a unix professional?. I am planning to move to Sydney in mid of October. 

Raj....


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

arnav007 said:


> Yes, SCCM is in demand. I searched seek, and found 1000's of jobs with these specialization.
> What are you into? And have you moved or when are you planning to move?


AD, Exchange and VMware. Yet to catch up on storage. Expecting my IELTS results and while I try to persuade my company to give me all the documents, I'm going through the information here. Also, Sydney is the only option for sys admins


----------



## coolblues (Aug 24, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi,
> I am starting this thread to bring the Infrastructure admins into common forum, Here we can share your experiences in finding the consultancies, job and interviewers expectations especially on Infrastructure field.
> 
> To begin with I want to share my details first.
> ...



Hi Chandu,

Is your experience completely in Network? I see that you have applied ACS in 263111(Network and sys Engineer) but experience in Storage and related activities..

I am looking to apply for myself and wanted to clarify, please help

Thanks


----------



## johnvar3 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice to see a forum for Infra Team.. Am a Unix Admin with 8 years of experience predominantly on Linux,HP-UX,AIX platforms.. Just received my approval from NSW..Planning to lodge 190 this weekend.


----------



## arnav007 (May 23, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> AD, Exchange and VMware. Yet to catch up on storage. Expecting my IELTS results and while I try to persuade my company to give me all the documents, I'm going through the information here. Also, Sydney is the only option for sys admins


Oh okay. I think Victoria is also an option, I'll be going for SS after my ACS. 
I applied of ACS on 13th June.


----------



## coolblues (Aug 24, 2013)

arnav007 said:


> Oh okay. I think Victoria is also an option, I'll be going for SS after my ACS.
> I applied of ACS on 13th June.



Hey arnav,

Under which code, have you applied for your ACS?


----------



## arnav007 (May 23, 2013)

coolblues said:


> hey arnav,
> 
> under which code, have you applied for your acs?


263111


----------



## coolblues (Aug 24, 2013)

arnav007 said:


> 263111


Thanks Arnav..you have applied only with this SCCM + MDT + SCOM + AD or added some network related roles as well?


----------



## arnav007 (May 23, 2013)

coolblues said:


> Thanks Arnav..you have applied only with this SCCM + MDT + SCOM + AD or added some network related roles as well?


Added few network points as well, basic IOS config etc.


----------



## coolblues (Aug 24, 2013)

arnav007 said:


> Added few network points as well, basic IOS config etc.



Thanks again Arnav


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi All,
Finally I landed in Sydney last week. Bought a new SIM(Amysim Unlimited plan, local is free) on the sameday. Monday opend a bank account(NAB), registed for medicare ,TFN and centerlink..
From Tuesday Started applying for jobs, calling consultants, sending mails to them.. Not much progress sofar. Need to meet the consultant on friday.
Market is OK i think.. There are few openings.. but things progress very slowly. so we Need to be patient.
Applying for jobs on seek.com, careerone, linked in. preparing for certifications. will post the update..

Regards,
Chandra.


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal (Apr 8, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi All,
> Finally I landed in Sydney last week. Bought a new SIM(Amysim Unlimited plan, local is free) on the sameday. Monday opend a bank account(NAB), registed for medicare ,TFN and centerlink..
> From Tuesday Started applying for jobs, calling consultants, sending mails to them.. Not much progress sofar. Need to meet the consultant on friday.
> Market is OK i think.. There are few openings.. but things progress very slowly. so we Need to be patient.
> ...


Hi Chandu,

Good to here some positive words regarding market. Hope u get into job soon.

Any idea which technologies are in demand at the moment. I am planning to come in second half of october.

Raj....


----------



## vasukitr (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi Chandra,

Hope you had a smooth flight and thanks for the update. Looks like you are well informed about the things you need to do after arriving and yes, patience is the key when it comes to job.

Please let us know how it goes with the job.

All the best!

Vasuki


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi Chandra,

How is the market there and did you any calls from consultants?

Raj....


----------



## trvl1982 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi There, 

I am preparing paper to apply for Skill Assessment and stuck at 1 point. Could you please clarify below question -

Will i be able to apply for subclass 189(Skill Independent) if i choose ACS assessment for one of CSOL listed ANZSCO Code ? 
I am having 8+ years of Experience in EMC Storage & Infrastructure domain. 

I find 262113 (System Administrator) suit to Storage Folks after doing search. Howerver this code is in CSOL and not in SOL . As per DIAC - SOL should be for 189 , CSOL for 190 which.

Please advice me correct ANZSCO to apply into ACS for Storage Work Domain. 

Awaiting for reply and thanks in advance. 

Cheers.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

NBE said:


> Any idea about the wage for software engineers in Melbourne ??


Sorry for late reply..found this link y'day.

http://www.peoplebank.com.au/knowle...plebank-ITT-Salary-Index-Sydney-July-2013.pdf

You can check peoplebank for other states as well..


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Found some good openings on IT and Technology Jobs and Recruitment | Greythorn Australia

Applied to a few
Mainframe Shift operator(Sydney)
Business Analyst (Sydney/03 jobs)

reply awaited


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

rrnarayan said:


> Sorry for late reply..found this link y'day.
> 
> http://www.peoplebank.com.au/knowle...plebank-ITT-Salary-Index-Sydney-July-2013.pdf
> 
> You can check peoplebank for other states as well..


Here is one for Melbourne , but this is for March 2013 , please post any recent ones if found .

http://www.peoplebank.com.au/knowle...ank-ITT-Salary-Index-Melbourne-March-2013.pdf


----------



## akiimanu (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey Guys, 

Appreciate your effort in posting so many links. I am subscribing to this thread. BTW, we have not got our grant though.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

bump


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

Raj_Dhaliwal said:


> Hi Chandu,
> 
> Good to here some positive words regarding market. Hope u get into job soon.
> 
> ...


Hi Raj..

Looks like Oracle developers and DBAs have more openings..
good openings for JAVA and .net also but competition is high..
mainframe have less openings..


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

vasukitr said:


> Hi Chandra,
> 
> Hope you had a smooth flight and thanks for the update. Looks like you are well informed about the things you need to do after arriving and yes, patience is the key when it comes to job.
> 
> ...


HI Vasuki,
Thank you.... Job search going..
days starting like tweek the resume for each requirement, apply for jobs, calling consultants and meeting the consultants
No interviews are scheduled till now.
There are openings for infrastructure admins and pay also high compared to developers... I got calls from many consultants.. but when I say that we are new Australia, they are not considering my profile.. few consultants forwarded my profile to clients and waiting for an update from them. 
working on soft skills. 
Australians expect you to speak slowly. I am working on reducing my pace.
Consultants expects you to come in suit mostly or formals, we are going to meet them..
Its really a good learning experience.
tackling the consultants is the key..
Linked in working well.. I got few calls from consultants through linked in.. I they found my profile and called me.


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

trvl1982 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I am preparing paper to apply for Skill Assessment and stuck at 1 point. Could you please clarify below question -
> 
> ...


HI,
For Storage admin 262113 is right code. But it is not there in 189 list. we need to opt for 190 only. 
I did the same and got NSW state sponsorship. and other states also providing the sponsorship for System admins, but IELS requirements changes from state to state. 
You can check the CSOL list of each state and get the information about it..


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice to see a dedicated thread for the Infrastructure admin guys..I have a 8 years experience working mainly with HP products included mid to enterprise storage ( EVA and 3PAR) , servers (Blade systems), Hardware and software backup products inclsing Data protector..D2D and High end Libraries and all HP infrastructure softwares...Microsoft...Vmware and Red Hat Linux certified....I have been assessed as 263111 but was not able to get total 60 points for 189 so applied for South Australia SS on 18th September and waiting for the invitation..

Hope to get more updates from you guys..


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> HI Vasuki,
> Thank you.... Job search going..
> days starting like tweek the resume for each requirement, apply for jobs, calling consultants and meeting the consultants
> No interviews are scheduled till now.
> ...


Great to hear that....!! 
What are you expertise? What skills they ask for, from infra. admins?


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

msaeed said:


> Nice to see a dedicated thread for the Infrastructure admin guys..I have a 8 years experience working mainly with HP products included mid to enterprise storage ( EVA and 3PAR) , servers (Blade systems), Hardware and software backup products inclsing Data protector..D2D and High end Libraries and all HP infrastructure softwares...Microsoft...Vmware and Red Hat Linux certified....I have been assessed as 263111 but was not able to get total 60 points for 189 so applied for South Australia SS on 18th September and waiting for the invitation..
> 
> Hope to get more updates from you guys..


All the best man..
What I have seen here is market is more dependent on mid range products and they are expecting end to end infrastructure admin knowledge include storage, server, backup and VMware
Since you have all these, you have better chances of securinga job here.


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

2013 said:


> Great to hear that....!!
> What are you expertise? What skills they ask for, from infra. admins?


Hi,
I am Storage Admin having experience on Unix, VMware and backup also.
Here requirements are not segregated for infra admins

90% of jobs advertised like candidate should have exposure on Windows,VMware, Unix,Citrix XenApp, Active directory...
even storage and backup admins also should have experience on Unix and Windows and VMware Admin...

VMware will be there in any infra requirement...


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi,
> I am Storage Admin having experience on Unix, VMware and backup also.
> Here requirements are not segregated for infra admins
> 
> ...


Oh, okay.. 

VM is a must then 

I'm more in SCCM, SCOM, Backup, MDT, Active directory, Windows OS\Servers. 

I think, I need to upgrade myself for VM


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

rrnarayan said:


> Found some good openings on IT and Technology Jobs and Recruitment | Greythorn Australia
> 
> Applied to a few
> Mainframe Shift operator(Sydney)
> ...


No reply yet on this...


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> All the best man..
> What I have seen here is market is more dependent on mid range products and they are expecting end to end infrastructure admin knowledge include storage, server, backup and VMware
> Since you have all these, you have better chances of securing a job here.


Thanks chandu..I wish you all the best for your future..

Yes I was also looking at seek and I found out that almost 90 percent jobs advertised needed all the things which usually in our part of the world is not the same as we have different engineers for separate products specially here is U.A.E ..in adds some going more forward even asking experience from network and cisco side also...this is very strange and weird..

How many people one will get with Microsoft or Linux both experiences...I can understand that for storage admins..backup and vmware is a must as they depend more upon storage specially virtualization..but asking for a mixture like khichdi is a bit to much to expect..

I was little fortunate as I am working for a IT system integrator and managed service provider instead of a end user so was able to get the opportunity ot put my hand on all this....but it will be like jack of all trades and king of none if you will ask me...


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

msaeed said:


> Thanks chandu..I wish you all the best for your future..
> 
> Yes I was also looking at seek and I found out that almost 90 percent jobs advertised needed all the things which usually in our part of the world is not the same as we have different engineers for separate products specially here is U.A.E ..in adds some going more forward even asking experience from network and cisco side also...this is very strange and weird..
> 
> ...


Your right, But here most of the market is mid range level.. so recruiters are expecting the candidate should have experience or at least knowledge on all the paltforms.
Experience from one of the consultants.
Q)What is your experience and what is your level of expertise.
I worked on EMC, NetApp, IBM Storage, backup adn VMware....etc...
Q) Is this first time you come to Australia? you dont have local experience?
I worked for Australian clients from off shore in past ... etc...
Q) why Australia ony?. why not Canada or USA?
I said I have my relatives and friends are there, Since I worked for Australia clients several years I know the culture and want to utilize the onsite opportunity and explore the onsite opportunities.
Q) Whats your experience on Hitachi storage?
I said worked for Hitachi also for some time..
She said this the requirement for Hitachi.. since you are from EMC and NetApp.. I cann't proceed with your resume.
............................................


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal (Apr 8, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> Your right, But here most of the market is mid range level.. so recruiters are expecting the candidate should have experience or at least knowledge on all the paltforms.
> Experience from one of the consultants.
> Q)What is your experience and what is your level of expertise.
> I worked on EMC, NetApp, IBM Storage, backup adn VMware....etc...
> ...


Hi Chandu,

Looks like this way it will be hard to get hold of a job.

I have experience in solaris, linux, vcs, vxvm, bit of VMware and started working on netapp...what chance do my profile have.

Virtualization exp mainly in solaris zones and ldoms.

Raj....


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

Raj_Dhaliwal said:


> Hi Chandu,
> 
> Looks like this way it will be hard to get hold of a job.
> 
> ...


Raj,
Yes.. There are openings for Unix.. Since your started working on NetApp, definitely you would receive calls from consultants. converting them to interviews and then offer is the key. 
Better to have certifications on the platforms.


----------



## Dabz (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Folks,

I am into Systems Management and work on tools such as IBM Netcool , IBM ITM Monitoring , BMC Patrol and BMC Event Management . Since its a niche category , having a torrid time wondering the availability of jobs in such fields. On my initial searches i did find a few listed. Anyone who is into Systems Management and Monitoring , please write in to discuss more. Best wishes for the one's hunting!! Cheers!


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

Dabz said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am into Systems Management and work on tools such as IBM Netcool , IBM ITM Monitoring , BMC Patrol and BMC Event Management . Since its a niche category , having a torrid time wondering the availability of jobs in such fields. On my initial searches i did find a few listed. Anyone who is into Systems Management and Monitoring , please write in to discuss more. Best wishes for the one's hunting!! Cheers!


Danz,
One thing is sure, if anything non technical, we have lot of competition here..
Since you worked mostly on tools, i couldn't able to help you much on the market situation for your tools..
I would recommend you to check in seek..
If the search gives you more than 500 results across Australia, then you can have better chances...


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi Chandra,

How is the job search going on? Currently how is the market?

Raj....


----------



## Dabz (Jul 17, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> Danz,
> One thing is sure, if anything non technical, we have lot of competition here..
> Since you worked mostly on tools, i couldn't able to help you much on the market situation for your tools..
> I would recommend you to check in seek..
> If the search gives you more than 500 results across Australia, then you can have better chances...


Thanks Chandu , will do my checks. However , if you do come across any information on Systems Management or Infrastructure Monitoring requirements , please let me know . All the best with your search! Cheers!


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

A couple of new positions posted in another thread..copying here..its for .NET developers in Melbourne

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/pl...ting-new-phase-major-fight-first-step-96.html


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Another gud link -

Finance Jobs and Bank Careers - Search at eFinancialCareers Australia


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

one more - Finite - Home


----------



## coolbuddy2013 (Dec 30, 2012)

Any idea how much salary range for Analyst programmer with 5.5 years of experience?

Thanks.


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Any idea how much salary range for Analyst programmer with 5.5 years of experience? Thanks.


check salary report from hays or Robert Walters or glassdoor. Seek can be a good reference point for contract/ permanent salary


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Any idea how much salary range for Analyst programmer with 5.5 years of experience? Thanks.


 salary varies with field you work, demand, efc... You have asked a generic question which I am afraid can't be answered


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

pandaaram said:


> salary varies with field you work, demand, efc... You have asked a generic question which I am afraid can't be answered


People in Melbourne , what is the general outlook of JAVA / J2EE developer jobs in Melbourne, whether there are full time jobs or only temp jobs etc. ? . I couldn't garner much info from seek on this.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Any idea how much salary range for Analyst programmer with 5.5 years of experience?
> 
> Thanks.


Hey buddy..please check the links already pasted in earlier posts.


----------



## vasukitr (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi Chandu,

How's it going for you? Please update us on the situation there.

Thanks.


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

Good thread... I have a similar backup ground ... no windows though, only *NIX, storage, backup and network


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

vasukitr said:


> Hi Chandu,
> 
> How's it going for you? Please update us on the situation there.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,
I am Good. 
Every day is like first day. Still applying for jobs and keep calling consultants.. not muc progress on that front. 
There are good openings for Windows and VMware administration. 
Storage, backup are less. but they are looking for a candidate have experience on Storage, Unix and VMware. 
having VCP certification is big advantage.
If you have experience on VMware, please get the VMware certificaiton. 
Market is good 
everyday new openings are coming.. but having windows and VMware experience is advantage....


----------



## kipzz (Nov 5, 2013)

please check my profile in LinkedIn "Kirpal Bhogal" 

Let me know if you have mainframe developer requirement ( 10 years Exp).. 

Please respond.. 
Thanks a lot


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

rrnarayan said:


> Found some good openings on IT and Technology Jobs and Recruitment | Greythorn Australia
> 
> Applied to a few
> Mainframe Shift operator(Sydney)
> ...


Really appreciate the information you are sharing. Can you please share your experience after submitting your CV. Have you been called for face to face interview or do you know anyone who has received call for interview?. I am not having any experience with this consulting, but many others are posting the same jobs after every two weeks and JD is very basic. Its like collecting CVs.


----------



## dchiniwal (May 20, 2013)

For salary range, refer this report
http://www.greythorn.com.au/media/g...and compensation overview 2013-2014 - pay.pdf


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

dchiniwal said:


> For salary range, refer this report
> http://www.greythorn.com.au/media/g...and compensation overview 2013-2014 - pay.pdf


These reports are really informative. But keep in mind that person migrating here with the mentioned number of experience, may not get the job in given salary bracket. These figures are very specific to those who got job & doe not describe other criteria like local experience, additional expertise than the mentioned product etc. These figures are only good for reference for salary negotiation.:fish2::fish2::fish2:


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi,
back to forum..
not much updates.
Number of openings coming down.. It is expected as we are approaching year end.
few friends got jobs in Infra field. so something positive news. 
My job search is still going on.. Started looking for references in companies rather than talking to consultants every day.
If any one is working on VMware, Complete the VCP certification and one windows certification. those certifications will help in getting the job quickly.


----------



## Anonymous1201 (Jun 16, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi,
> back to forum..
> not much updates.
> Number of openings coming down.. It is expected as we are approaching year end.
> ...


Hi Chandu,

How are the job opportunities for Network engineers with CCNP certification ?


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi,
> back to forum..
> not much updates.
> Number of openings coming down.. It is expected as we are approaching year end.
> ...


Thanks for the update Chandu. Been trying to get a reply over FB for quite a while, no reply yet. Please reply, when you are free


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

Anonymous1201 said:


> Hi Chandu,
> 
> How are the job opportunities for Network engineers with CCNP certification ?


Hi,
Here Network engineer having good market as per my experience here and CCNP certification carry a good value. Try to complete any other certifications related to networking. Cisco is leading the market here. so good to have more certifications on that....


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

sunnyboi said:


> Thanks for the update Chandu. Been trying to get a reply over FB for quite a while, no reply yet. Please reply, when you are free


Sunil,
Sorry I missed the message in facebook. I replied to that


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> Sunil,
> Sorry I missed the message in facebook. I replied to that


Great story chandu. I have been following this thread and am glad to see your response. I am happy to see someone who is trying hard & determined.

I am a Linux admin myself & finished RHCE certification.

* Do you have any certification suggestions for me if I were to do it here itself?

* Besides job hunting, how is everything else, lifestyle wise? Are you able to adjust well?

* Can you tell me which visa did you apply for ? 190 or 489 ?

Thanks


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

torrentkid said:


> Great story chandu. I have been following this thread and am glad to see your response. I am happy to see someone who is trying hard & determined.
> 
> I am a Linux admin myself & finished RHCE certification.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Welcome to the thread,
Linux is have really good demand here..But again they are looking all the Technologies. I will get back to you with full information. 

Sydney is little expensive, But I feel Sydney is best city to live. Well connected to transportation,Good weather, All the times some events are there, very good scope for networking with peoples.
I am on 190 VISA.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the thread,
> Linux is have really good demand here..But again they are looking all the Technologies. I will get back to you with full information.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chandu. That information is helpful for now. Can you let me know the 190 EOI submitted date, if you remember ?


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

torrentkid said:


> Thanks Chandu. That information is helpful for now. Can you let me know the 190 EOI submitted date, if you remember ?


Hi,
I submitted to EOI on April 2nd and mentioned that number while applying for state sponsorship. So I got State approval and Invitation on the same day(May end).


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi,
> I submitted to EOI on April 2nd and mentioned that number while applying for state sponsorship. So I got State approval and Invitation on the same day(May end).


Hi Chandu...

How is your job search going...if you are having difficulty in finding Infrastructure job in sydney then I am curious how would it be in other states like WA and SA...what will be your advice to other system engineers who are applying for PR...


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

msaeed said:


> Hi Chandu...
> 
> How is your job search going...if you are having difficulty in finding Infrastructure job in sydney then I am curious how would it be in other states like WA and SA...what will be your advice to other system engineers who are applying for PR...


Msaeed,
Infrastructure administration requirements are there.
Finding a first job here is always difficult, unless you have a reference in company or consultant took extra interest and push your resume.

I have been trying for 2 months and still no interviews are scheduled. 
Local experience is always matters here.
having experience and certifications on Windows and VMware would help us in getting calls from consultants. 
Applying directly to employers and getting response from them is time taking. takes 1-2 months

Australia is great country to live.
I would tell that applying for PR and coming here is good decision.
But, before come here have good number of certifications. build good network here. Having reference is the key. having good linked in profile is very IMP and get recommendations from as many as possible. It is a background verification tool here.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> Msaeed,
> Infrastructure administration requirements are there.
> Finding a first job here is always difficult, unless you have a reference in company or consultant took extra interest and push your resume.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your response...I hope and pray you get your first job ASAP..


----------



## Anonymous1201 (Jun 16, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> Msaeed,
> Infrastructure administration requirements are there.
> Finding a first job here is always difficult, unless you have a reference in company or consultant took extra interest and push your resume.
> 
> ...


Hi ,

Thanks for the info...

Are there better chances for considering my resume if I provide references of my colleagues working in Australia from my present and previous employers .


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

busiaussie said:


> Really appreciate the information you are sharing. Can you please share your experience after submitting your CV. Have you been called for face to face interview or do you know anyone who has received call for interview?. I am not having any experience with this consulting, but many others are posting the same jobs after every two weeks and JD is very basic. Its like collecting CVs.


sorry mate..was not around for a couple of days...BTW I haven't received any calls from any of the recruiters for the jobs i applied for...but one of my friends who has similar background as me could get a few interview calls since he was in AUS.

I understand that it might be a bit difficult to find a job from offshore but I am trying this as there are a few others who secured a job from offshore...

I try to check jobs at least once a week and apply to all of them even if they are same for you never know how the opportunity comes..i agree it seems like cv's collecting but I am sure there are consultants or companies out there who keep your resume for reference for future positions..


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

busiaussie said:


> These reports are really informative. But keep in mind that person migrating here with the mentioned number of experience, may not get the job in given salary bracket. These figures are very specific to those who got job & doe not describe other criteria like local experience, additional expertise than the mentioned product etc. These figures are only good for reference for salary negotiation.:fish2::fish2::fish2:


Right..they are only to give you a fair idea of the salary ranges for the specific jobs...but nothing is concrete..its all part of negotitations...


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

rrnarayan said:


> Right..they are only to give you a fair idea of the salary ranges for the specific jobs...but nothing is concrete..its all part of negotitations...


True mate, its only depend on how you can sell yourself


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Any specialization in demand nowadays in Mel?
I have received my invite, and might fly in next 8-9 months. 

I have couple of Microsoft certifications(Server, SCCM, MDT, AD, hyper v) and CCNA. 

Any other skills that can help to get a job faster? I have couple of months to study and get certified. 

Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

I had modified my resume and applied to couple of jobs last weekend on Seek.
Today morning I received call from one of the recruiters for that

Mainframe Developer - Fundi Software,Perth

He discussed few details about visa, work exp background, my notice period and salary. Since my notice period is of 02 months he mentioned to recheck with the employer before starting any process.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Another gud link I came across...

What is a Comfortable Family Income in Australia


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

rrnarayan said:


> Another gud link I came across...
> 
> What is a Comfortable Family Income in Australia


Narayan, these are quite old comments and discussions in the above link. However, there is no much change from then, I agree. 

Narayan, you were in UK few days back? I remember like seeing your current location as "UK"


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

jre05 said:


> Narayan, these are quite old comments and discussions in the above link. However, there is no much change from then, I agree.
> 
> Narayan, you were in UK few days back? I remember like seeing your current location as "UK"


@JRE05...sorry mate...have not been to UK...it might have been some other narayan I suppose..


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi Sumeet,

Although I am not looking for any job at the moment however I would like to take this opportunity to really appreciate you stepping forward to help people.

Keep the good vibes flowing.

Take care.



PB_Aussie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am Sumeet & we have recently migrated to Sydney.
> 
> ...


----------



## ku_ind (Jan 6, 2011)

PB_Aussie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am Sumeet & we have recently migrated to Sydney.
> 
> ...


Dear Sumeet 

I really appreciate your kindness towards us. I'm happy u have settled down already. I'm in my final stages of grant and hope to have the golden email in next couple of weeks.
Once I have it I will actively start looking a job and planning to move to Sydney in mid jan as I read that time there would be lots of opening.. I will send you my CV and perhaps u can suggest me with Australian format..


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

PB_Aussie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am Sumeet & we have recently migrated to Sydney.
> 
> ...


Agree with others...Thanks in advance for all the assistance.

I have already received the grant and applying for jobs from India itself. So far not much luck..

Will email you my resume to be uploaded. Let me know if there is something you find suiting to my profile and skills.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

ku_ind said:


> Dear Sumeet
> 
> I really appreciate your kindness towards us. I'm happy u have settled down already. I'm in my final stages of grant and hope to have the golden email in next couple of weeks.
> Once I have it I will actively start looking a job and planning to move to Sydney in mid jan as I read that time there would be lots of opening.. I will send you my CV and perhaps u can suggest me with Australian format..


You can find loads of resume samples on the net...and not only the CV you need a cover letter as well.

Cheers..!


----------



## ravviv (Apr 11, 2013)

Dear Everyone, 
I am so glad to see people helping others on this thread. Truly appreciate it.
Im basically from Chennai and moved to Sydney on a PR in Oct '13. 
Still on the look for an IT job.... 
If anyone on the same boat, pls do reply, we shall catch up here. 
We can help each other in many ways!!!

Regards,
Ravi


----------



## ravviv (Apr 11, 2013)

Dear Everyone, 
I am so glad to see people helping others on this thread. Truly appreciate it.
Im basically from Chennai and moved to Sydney on a PR in Oct '13. 
Still on the look for an IT job.... 
If anyone on the same boat, pls do reply, we shall catch up sometime over the weekend. 
I believed we can help each other in many ways!!!

Regards,
Ravi


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

ravviv said:


> Dear Everyone,
> I am so glad to see people helping others on this thread. Truly appreciate it.
> Im basically from Chennai and moved to Sydney on a PR in Oct '13.
> Still on the look for an IT job....
> ...


@RAvvi...if you read this thread from the start I have provided links to many recruitment sites....you might know a few but still these are the places you need to apply..you never when you get lucky....

also other thing is you moved to Sydney in Oct..as I know mostly recruitment is bit on hold from Nov end or Dec first week until last week of Feb....not sure if you had researched well for you would find most of the people moving in Feb or Jun/Jul.


----------



## Nik_S (Nov 21, 2013)

rrnarayan said:


> @RAvvi...if you read this thread from the start I have provided links to many recruitment sites....you might know a few but still these are the places you need to apply..you never when you get lucky....
> 
> also other thing is you moved to Sydney in Oct..as I know mostly recruitment is bit on hold from Nov end or Dec first week until last week of Feb....not sure if you had researched well for you would find most of the people moving in Feb or Jun/Jul.


Same here, I got my grant a few days back but my cousin who stays there told me to hold off on coming just yet, the last QTRs are always hold periods. 1st 2 QTRs see a lot of recruitment. On other notes, can anyone shed some light on prospects of Incident Managers and Business Analysts and other such profiles. Greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My first ever post in the forum, I am going to submit my documents to ACS soon, can anyone evaluate me from his/her experience because I have been reading a lot about deducting years,

Degree: Computer Engineering 4yrs (January 2002- December 2005)
Total experience: 8 yrs 4 months starting from August 2005
Jobs: 4 jobs (2 in Pakistan and 2 in SaudiArabia)
Job description: Microsoft infrastructure design and implementation
Certifications: MCP, MCTS, MCSA 2012 and MCSE 2012


----------



## amandawilliams (Sep 2, 2013)

Chandu, no update from you? How are things going for you there?

Hope and wish you got a job by now..

--Amanda


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

nonee17 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My first ever post in the forum, I am going to submit my documents to ACS soon, can anyone evaluate me from his/her experience because I have been reading a lot about deducting years,
> 
> ...


First of all, I don't want to sound rude  but this is definitely not your first posting on the forum nor is it the right place. There is a thread for ACS seperately here. Please post your query there & someone will pick it up.

Simply put - If you are working in a field that is your major in your Bachelor's then there will be a 2 year deduction, if not it's 4 years. In your case, it should be 2 years.


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

Dear All,

I am a Linux Sys Admin with close to 8 years of experience, planning to land there in March next year.

Regards.


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

jyotikhtr said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am a Linux Sys Admin with close to 8 years of experience, planning to land there in March next year.
> 
> Regards.


Jyohi,
All the best. 8+ years exp is would help you to receive calls. you are coming at right time. maket will be good in March. 
Keep post in this, if you have a questions in job search process. happy to help.


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Thank you all for your wishes and suggestions
Finally I landed in a Job  joined last week. 
3 months wait is over.
I should say that this forum and members are my gurus and helped me in landing in a job successfully.

* Infrastructure market is good here( Of course low and mid-range market is more dominated, enterprise storage market is very small), come with confidence and proper plan. you also would get a job one day for sure. but how quick is all ways matters. 

My experience in finding a job is not different from the other friends who posted their experiences in other threads.

* My daily routine is 

I made sure I am before the system by 9:00 AM and started to applying for the jobs most relevant to my skill set. tweak the resume according to the requirement, apply for the post and talk to the consultant after applying
followup with the consultants about the status of the old applications

Evening refreshed my tech skills and prepare for Australian interview format questions and answers.

* I didn't even get a single for few weeks and confidence goes down, thanks for the friends and forums members for giving the positive energy 
thanks to Raj, Jai, Arun and Syam.

* I didn't even get a call for long time, all of sudden got 3 interview calls scheduled on the same day. I requested to reschedule them to morning one, evening one and next day morning one. I got 2 of them

* look for the jobs posted to direct companies and apply for them directly.

* Getting the interview call is the key.

* Before you land here I would recommend to have a good resume and cover letter in Australia format and good linked in profile and recommendations from your co workers.

* certifications on your domain is also IMP.

think positive, we will land in job for sure. come with the skills what Australia market is looking for.

My primary experience is EMC storage and seconday is NetApp and VMware But EMC storage has less market is here and NetApp, VMware has good market. So I changed my profile and got the job on NetApp and Vmware platform.

Australia is good country to live.. come with positive energy.. we will have great future here.


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

2013 said:


> Any specialization in demand nowadays in Mel?
> I have received my invite, and might fly in next 8-9 months.
> 
> I have couple of Microsoft certifications(Server, SCCM, MDT, AD, hyper v) and CCNA.
> ...



2013,
Your skills are highly needed in Australia market. But local experience is always matters. make sure you have certifications in all these 
especially CCNA and hyper V and Windows

Sydney and Melbource has more jobs than any other.
All the best.


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

lmittal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for the 263111 (189) and my docs are with ACS for assessment.
> 
> ...


Lalit,
You have very good experience and diversified skills.
There are requirements for Storage and backup leads and Infrastructure leads, but they are very less in count.

Of course qualifications play key role in securing the job.
If you are ready to wait for 3-4 months for the decent job to land. I am sure you would get decent salary.
you need to wait for the right opportunity.
All the best for your VISA.


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

nonee17 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My first ever post in the forum, I am going to submit my documents to ACS soon, can anyone evaluate me from his/her experience because I have been reading a lot about deducting years,
> 
> ...


Noone,
Yes. As per my knowledge ACS is deducting experience years.
Since you studied computer engineering and working in relevant field, they may reduce max 2 years from your total experience. you will be in 5 to 8 years band points range in that case. I am not sure on that.. But suggest you to follow the ACS related to thread. Other expat members in that thread could provide you the clear information on that. Thank you.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi everyone,
> Thank you all for your wishes and suggestions
> Finally I landed in a Job  joined last week.
> 3 months wait is over.
> ...


Great news !!! :yo:

You have no idea how relieving that feels for people following your thread. Good luck for a new beginning. Thanks for helping everyone here with a live narration of how life is in there. I guess its as close as it gets to being there.

Take care & keep us posted.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> Noone,
> Yes. As per my knowledge ACS is deducting experience years.
> Since you studied computer engineering and working in relevant field, they may reduce max 2 years from your total experience. you will be in 5 to 8 years band points range in that case. I am not sure on that.. But suggest you to follow the ACS related to thread. Other expat members in that thread could provide you the clear information on that. Thank you.


Dear Chandu, Congrats for your job..

How is the HP market in Australia for HP enterprise products like there SAN..servers and software products....Who is leading the storage, backup and servers market share...


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> 2013,
> Your skills are highly needed in Australia market. But local experience is always matters. make sure you have certifications in all these
> especially CCNA and hyper V and Windows
> 
> ...


thanks.. !!! 

I have 9 certifications so far... planning for more before i move..


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you.
Sure. I will keep post the updates on this thread.
Looks like Wipro is getting more number of Infrastructure projects here, My lead told this. So if anyone have contacts in Wipro Australia, keep in touch with them.


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

msaeed said:


> Dear Chandu, Congrats for your job..
> 
> How is the HP market in Australia for HP enterprise products like there SAN..servers and software products....Who is leading the storage, backup and servers market share...


Msaeed,
What I have seen in last 3 months is
NetApp is the leading here.( NetApp +VMware have good scope here)
Hitachi, HP and EMC are less.( along with these, we should have OS and VMware skills also)
backup side: Netbackup and commvault are leading here.

Windows Adminsitrations with AD, Citrix and Cisco networking have more openings.

Market is expecting multiskilled persons.


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

2013 said:


> thanks.. !!!
> 
> I have 9 certifications so far... planning for more before i move..


2013,
If you have plans to come to Aus in 2014, then 14 certifications would be perfect number 
All the best.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> 2013,
> If you have plans to come to Aus in 2014, then 14 certifications would be perfect number
> All the best.


Hehe.. will try to reach 14..


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi everyone,
> Thank you all for your wishes and suggestions
> Finally I landed in a Job  joined last week.
> 3 months wait is over.
> I should say that this forum and members are my gurus and helped me in landing in a job successfully.


Congratulations dude :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Update...

received updates from Commonwealth bank and Allianz..that my cv is not shortlisted for the position..i doubt the reason as not being in Australia...

regarding the Perth job...recruiter informed that they have got local candidates and would get back to me as required...since not heard further i assume its gone to the local pool.


Still Applying.....


----------



## dchiniwal (May 20, 2013)

Friends, We got our PR on 5th December and I am scheduled to arrive in Melbourne on 11th February, 2014. 

Anyone in Melbourne, willing to share the accommodation?

I am into Information Security Roles, CISA and ISO 27001 Lead Auditor Certified

I have started applying from India since yesterday and hope to make some progress before I land there. Pushing my luck to see if something works out.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

dchiniwal said:


> Friends, We got our PR on 5th December and I am scheduled to arrive in Melbourne on 11th February, 2014.
> 
> Anyone in Melbourne, willing to share the accommodation?
> 
> ...


Congrats dude, we'll be moving to Mel but in June. T


----------



## dchiniwal (May 20, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> Congrats dude, we'll be moving to Mel but in June. T


Thank you  Wish you good luck mate


----------



## jrana4 (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice to see this thread running .
If some can update the first post or post's on first page with all the important details that gets discussed here in subsequent , it will really help others.Otherwise every one has to go through to each and every post to get the content. 

Just a suggestion


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi everyone,
> Thank you all for your wishes and suggestions
> Finally I landed in a Job  joined last week.
> 3 months wait is over.
> ...


Hearty congrats Chandu!!! Great news!!!  Party kavala  It brings a lot of hope for infrastructure guys. Not sure when I can take up the Netapp cert, but it's a long way to go since I've to study a LOT for this. Windows+VMware+Netapp would be a good fit, ain't it?


----------



## abhilash (Feb 2, 2011)

Congrats Chandu !!!

Happy to hear that you have landed a Job . I was following your posts starting onwards and big thanks to sharing all the information . I m from Unix IBM AIX background and planning to move to Sydney by March 10th . My PR visa granted last week for NSW . I have started searching and in preparation of resume , covering letter , Planning for AIX related certifications ( HACMP & VIO ) . Will you please help me to get one AU format CV .

Any idea about UNIX IBM AIX infrastructure job market in Sydney . I have checked in my current organization ( Cognizant ) Sydney HR and informed that currently no roles available .

Thanks 
Abhilash


----------



## yasin (Apr 23, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> Msaeed,
> Infrastructure administration requirements are there.
> Finding a first job here is always difficult, unless you have a reference in company or consultant took extra interest and push your resume.
> 
> ...


Hi. It is good following your posts too. Can you please share those certifications like Windows and VMWare in particulars? Are they the usual job positions you are seeing from media ads? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

2013 said:


> Hehe.. will try to reach 14..



14!!! and i thought my plan of doing 5 certs was more than enough :frusty:


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

jrana4 said:


> Nice to see this thread running .
> If some can update the first post or post's on first page with all the important details that gets discussed here in subsequent , it will really help others.Otherwise every one has to go through to each and every post to get the content.
> 
> Just a suggestion


Good suggestion there...but the thread is still not so long yet..c'on its just 9 pages now...


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

abhilash said:


> Congrats Chandu !!!
> 
> Abilash,
> Thank you so much. Sure I would share the Australia format resumes and cover letter.
> ...


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

sunnyboi said:


> Hearty congrats Chandu!!! Great news!!!  Party kavala  It brings a lot of hope for infrastructure guys. Not sure when I can take up the Netapp cert, but it's a long way to go since I've to study a LOT for this. Windows+VMware+Netapp would be a good fit, ain't it?


Sunny,
Windows+VMware+NetApp is the perfect combination.
Anyone with those skillset can expect good number of calls and pay also


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

yasin said:


> Hi. It is good following your posts too. Can you please share those certifications like Windows and VMWare in particulars? Are they the usual job positions you are seeing from media ads? Thanks for sharing.


Yasin,
MCSA or other microsoft server administration related certifications
VCP 5 for VMware

Seek.com.au is the primary site for job search.
Consultants may not publish as certifications are mandatory, but we should have them.. so that they can consider our profile and will gave call to us..


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Sorry..i miscounted..its already 21 pages....


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Congrats Chandu....!
All the best mate...for a new beginning..

Cheers..


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi..
Infrastructe admin thread is moved to Aus IT jobs...

Not sure how this happend.. anyone did that?
if anyone know, how to detach it from this thread.. please let me know..


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

rrnarayan said:


> Congrats Chandu....!
> All the best mate...for a new beginning..
> 
> Cheers..


Narayan,
Thank you... But the thread we are using for Infrastructure adminis is moved to the thread started by you.

If you know how to detach it for Aus IT jobs and move back yo Infrastructure jobs, Could you please do that?

Bringing the Infra admins in to one platform has worked well..


----------



## dchiniwal (May 20, 2013)

How is the market for Information Security Roles currently? Kindly let me know if you have any references or consultants who work on such requirements.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi..
> Infrastructe admin thread is moved to Aus IT jobs...
> 
> Not sure how this happend.. anyone did that?
> if anyone know, how to detach it from this thread.. please let me know..


I think it is done by the moderator or admin of the website..not sure why...as the thread started by you was the only thread for Infrastructure admin and it was a good place for meaningful discussion in regards to our profession...If admin reads this then please separate the thread as Infrastructure admin thread has nothing to do with Aus IT jobs..it is mainly for the people applying as IT Infrastructure engineers.


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi anj1976 or any other moderators reading this thread..

can you please detach these threads as all the conversation seems mixed up....

Thanks !


----------



## yasin (Apr 23, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> Sunny,
> Windows+VMware+NetApp is the perfect combination.
> Anyone with those skillset can expect good number of calls and pay also


Mate, how about linux + vmware + cisco or windows + vmware + cisco only, both without netapp. Do you think it would catch up attention to consultants or job market there? 

I'm yet planning to take vmware probably next year. Interested to have a grasp of it somehow.


----------



## sunil131 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am in a queue for Australia ACS assessment, hope will have it soon for ANZSCO Code: 261313. Guys I am a .Net Application Developer with almost 7 years of experience in C#, ASP.Net Experience. Could somebody answer my below questions

1. How is the job market for .net development in Australia recently how long it takes for an average person to find a development job. 
2. For how long should I be prepared to self sustain?
3. what are the alternative jobs I can do in parallel to Sustain till I get my Job.
4. Does Vendor Certification like MCTS, MCSD helps?
5. What are the main sectors in IT jobs for example Banking, Infrastructure, Finance etc?


----------



## rrnarayan (Dec 10, 2011)

sunil131 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in a queue for Australia ACS assessment, hope will have it soon for ANZSCO Code: 261313. Guys I am a .Net Application Developer with almost 7 years of experience in C#, ASP.Net Experience. Could somebody answer my below questions
> 
> ...


Hi Thr,

.NET is in good demand in AUSS..you can gauge this yourself refer to the Aus employment sites and you can find the jobs listed.
worst case - 06 months
there is another thread for this search for - Till I am jobless advice needed
Certifications definitely help. I am trying to do one myself
BFSI is the main domain where you have maximum projects given the amount of money these institutions have

Hope i have answered your queries...

I have pasted many links on this thread ..which you can refer to ..should be helpful i suppose.

Cheers


----------



## rka123 (Aug 17, 2013)

I am having 9+ years exp in C++ Product development. Can anyone tell me how is the job market in this area?


----------



## k.v.hanumesh (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi Chandu,

First of all thanks for sharing your experience start from going to sydney to till getting job. .I just started reading this read from beginning i am just watching u r replies and waiting for u r positive result as i expected you succeeded and for us given lot of motivation to move .... 

1. i am planning to move next year in May 2014 ..will it be good time ?
2. In this forum no one talk about middle technology .. what about demand for it 
I am basically Java back ground plus main primary skills now in IBM products like MQ Series , Message Broker and DataPower ... what about demand for this any idea ? 

Regards,
Hanumesh





chandustorageadm said:


> 2013,
> Your skills are highly needed in Australia market. But local experience is always matters. make sure you have certifications in all these
> especially CCNA and hyper V and Windows
> 
> ...


----------



## Sama0310 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Hi*

Hi Guys,

I'm currently in Melbourne and looking for Business Analyst roles. If anyone else in this forum is also looking for similar job profile, please respond or PM me your contact details and we can team up in the job search. As the saying goes 'ek se bhale do' 

Regards.


----------



## silji (Jul 28, 2013)

*How is Job Market for .Net and Sharepoint Developers in 2014*

Hi Experts,

I am starting this forum to discuss about .Net Job market in 2014.

Experts please give your valuable input as how much would it take to get a job there? What is hot in .Net stack to grab a job quickly.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> If anyone is interested for a .Net opportunity in Sydney then please let me know. It's a long term contract role with 8+ years required.



Hello Sandeep ,
I saw your post and I am having more than 9 year of IT Industryexperince and recently moving to Sydney , Can also apply for this offer if still exist or any other offer for 6-7 year .net development / support role resource ?

I would really appreciate your help and support !


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Hello Sandeep ,
> I saw your post and I am having more than 9 year of IT Industryexperince and recently moving to Sydney , Can also apply for this offer if still exist or any other offer for 6-7 year .net development / support role resource ?
> 
> I would really appreciate your help and support !


Hey Sachdev, 

Unfortunately this position is no longer available. I came across this one because it was an internal posting and thought of letting everyone know. 

Best of luck ! 

Have you arrived in Sydney ?


----------



## Nik_S (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi, I have been a member of this forum for sometime and got some good help and motivation during my application for the PR. Now that I have successfully got the grant, I am moving to Sydney (more like trying my luck) for jobs. For anyone over there, can you please help me paint a picture of the IT jobs (Tech and Non Tech). Any details is greatly appreciated. I am a B.Sc Computer Science graduate with 8 years of experience in IT. I have worked in Core IT, L1 for Avaya telecommunications products and after which I moved to EMC. During these stints I have been mostly attached with Operations and Service delivery where I completed ITIL and ISO 9001:2008 auditor course & Certification, along with some low level IT work. Currently my experience stands as follows. 8 years of experience with Knowledge of Avaya CM products with some Adjuncts, and Voice Mail systems. Operations, Service Delivery and Reporting. Workload and Workflow management. I am an EMC Storage Specialist for VNX Array. I have fair amount of hands on in Linux environment and I am currently on path to learning NetAPP and VMWare (Thanks to EMC! ) Apart from this I have a certificate in Hotel and Tourism Management from IMI Switzerland. To be honest I am very very scared of the thought that I might not end up with a job there. I am going there on a limited budget about 4kAUD along with a friend (for starters) I am fairly competent in English (Scored an 8.5 in IELTS) and I have basic skills in High German. Any details or help is greatly appreciated as that would help me prepare better for my move in April.

Regards,
Nik


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Hey Sachdev,
> 
> Unfortunately this position is no longer available. I came across this one because it was an internal posting and thought of letting everyone know.
> 
> ...



Hey , Thanks for reply...
I must need to say that you possess a very good quality to help people i appreciate it....keep it up buddy 
Actually Sandeep I am planning to come by April / May ...but not sure how the job market would be by that time ...and in confusion too ... Currently i m working for an MNC in Mumbai and settled with family ...so in confuse state whether to come to validate my PR and go back or make decision for permanent move 

and what do you think how long i might have to survive wihtout job...so that i can arrange finance accordingly...

I would really appreciate if you could really help me to take good decision :juggle:


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Hey , Thanks for reply...
> I must need to say that you possess a very good quality to help people i appreciate it....keep it up buddy
> Actually Sandeep I am planning to come by April / May ...but not sure how the job market would be by that time ...and in confusion too ... Currently i m working for an MNC in Mumbai and settled with family ...so in confuse state whether to come to validate my PR and go back or make decision for permanent move
> 
> ...


Hi Sachdevar,

I would suggest you to plan for 4-6 months of funds to find your first job here. If you get the job earlier, you can always use the surplus funds for other use.

From my personal experience, I could say that if you stay here alone in sharing with friends/bachelors, $1200 would be your monthly expenditure including rent, food, Myki and miscellaneous. If you stay with family, plan for $2500 per month for a comfortable living. 

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

ausmover said:


> Hi Sachdevar,
> 
> I would suggest you to plan for 4-6 months of funds to find your first job here. If you get the job earlier, you can always use the surplus funds for other use.
> 
> ...


Hello Ausmover, 
Thansk for your reply, Definitely it would help me to take decisions wisely....but is it possible to live under $1000...for sure i will plan for first 4 months finance only...else i will try to search soem part time work....hope part time job or suvival job wont be much hard to find....

and .net developers ...if the market is very tough or how can be succeded .....i have family and i know survival job cant be done for longer time....


I would really appreciate your knowledge or your experience on this ....!


----------



## josephjt (Aug 7, 2012)

Subscribe


----------



## Nik_S (Nov 21, 2013)

Nik_S said:


> Hi, I have been a member of this forum for sometime and got some good help and motivation during my application for the PR. Now that I have successfully got the grant, I am moving to Sydney (more like trying my luck) for jobs. For anyone over there, can you please help me paint a picture of the IT jobs (Tech and Non Tech). Any details is greatly appreciated. I am a B.Sc Computer Science graduate with 8 years of experience in IT. I have worked in Core IT, L1 for Avaya telecommunications products and after which I moved to EMC. During these stints I have been mostly attached with Operations and Service delivery where I completed ITIL and ISO 9001:2008 auditor course & Certification, along with some low level IT work. Currently my experience stands as follows. 8 years of experience with Knowledge of Avaya CM products with some Adjuncts, and Voice Mail systems. Operations, Service Delivery and Reporting. Workload and Workflow management. I am an EMC Storage Specialist for VNX Array. I have fair amount of hands on in Linux environment and I am currently on path to learning NetAPP and VMWare (Thanks to EMC! ) Apart from this I have a certificate in Hotel and Tourism Management from IMI Switzerland. To be honest I am very very scared of the thought that I might not end up with a job there. I am going there on a limited budget about 4kAUD along with a friend (for starters) I am fairly competent in English (Scored an 8.5 in IELTS) and I have basic skills in High German. Any details or help is greatly appreciated as that would help me prepare better for my move in April.
> 
> Regards,
> Nik


Hi guys, any takers for this question?


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Hello Ausmover,
> Thansk for your reply, Definitely it would help me to take decisions wisely....but is it possible to live under $1000...for sure i will plan for first 4 months finance only...else i will try to search soem part time work....hope part time job or suvival job wont be much hard to find....
> 
> and .net developers ...if the market is very tough or how can be succeded .....i have family and i know survival job cant be done for longer time....
> ...


Hi Sachdevar,

$1000 per month is too low a budget and it will be very difficult to survive on this budget. Please note that once you come here, there will be 'n' number of expenses that you would never know about. Food, rentals, clothing, Myki travel is all quite expensive here.

Secondly, please don't count on the part time jobs. They are really hard to get, as competition is extremely high for part time/casual jobs. I know people who have been trying to find casual/odd jobs for 6+ months with no luck. Moreover, all your time and energy will go in doing that odd job, making your actual job hunt even more difficult. 

Looking for a job is a full time job on its own, and you need to spend 12 hours daily for job hunt. This is hard to achieve if you have a part time job and need to do your own cooking as well at home (can't eat our here daily if you have no job).

You should plan for 6 months budget for worst case survival, and then look for jobs for atleast 4 months without taking any odd job.

.Net jobs are there, but not many and competition is high for developer/programming jobs. You need to try your luck. If you have experience working for any Australian client (through onsite from India), then that would be a big plus for you. If not, lack of Australian experience is another major hurdle you will need to cross. That is true for all jobs, may it be in IT or non-IT.

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

sachdevar said:


> Hello Ausmover,
> Thansk for your reply, Definitely it would help me to take decisions wisely....but is it possible to live under $1000...for sure i will plan for first 4 months finance only...else i will try to search soem part time work....hope part time job or suvival job wont be much hard to find....
> 
> and .net developers ...if the market is very tough or how can be succeded .....i have family and i know survival job cant be done for longer time....
> ...


possible but difficult. keep buffer of 20-30%.


----------



## dinesh_mehta (Mar 23, 2013)

I am a IT professional (experienced in solution architecture & business analysis) having a PR & planning to migrate to Australia this year. I have read some news reports recently regarding a job slump & poor economic conditions in Australia due to slowdown in mining boom.

Wondering if anyone from this board who is currently in Australia and searching for an IT job can comment on the current job scenario. Which are the best months during the year when maximum jobs are available.


----------



## NBR (Sep 11, 2012)

Found this Job opening listed on my linked in home page, hope it helps
Java Developer Job opening:

Java Back-end developer - Sydney CBD - 6 months contract +

• 5 years JAVA experience • Solid back-end Java skills • Experience in writing Stored Procedures • Demonstrated DB2 experience • Experience with Unix shell scripting. • Performance tuning experience is highly desirable • Experience with: Spring, JMS. Please contact Ralph on 02 9248 6816 - [email protected]


----------



## dreamsaia (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I have recently got the grant and is planning to move to Adelaide by May end. Could anyone please tell what is the job status for ICT Business Development Profile. I heard job scene is not as promising as it is in India and one has to slog himself for many months before he or she get a job.

Could someone please tell me about the potential for ICT BDM/Key Account Manager jobs.

Best Regards,
dreamsaia


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

milindj said:


> Another thread, for a similar thing. Job market is tough, I really hope it improves !
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/316089-job-saturation-australia.html


I m sorry to see that u got rejected in VIC SS, so did u apply anywhere


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Nik_S said:


> Hi guys, any takers for this question?



Hey Nik_S

Always good to see someone with similar experience as Avaya techs are a rare on this forum. Avaya CM jobs are okayish as the just like in India the number of jobs and number of skilled people are both low thus the job to job seeker ration remains good. Check on Seek.com.au

Do you have any certifications in Avaya??


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

*Job Vacancy - Network Specialist Job*

Hi Guys,

Not sure if this is the right thread, if not do guide me to the right thread for the greater benefit of the forumites. 

There is a job vacancy open for Network Specialist in the company that I work for. If the below JD suits your profile do let me know. 

*Network Specialist *

*Job Description*
Your primary responsibilities will be to provide support and maintenance of our clients' Network infrastructure, working closely with your peers to perform problem analysis and resolution. You will deliver support and project services to agreed service levels and desired level of quality, performing Incident, Change and Problem Management. You will work on BAU support and project assignments, where you will be required to adhere to Service and Project Management Methodology. In addition, you may also be assigned technical leadership responsibilities, or designated Subject Matter Expert (SME) 
Accountabilities: 
•	Implement and maintain client data communications and network security services, components and associated infrastructure. 
•	Develop technical documentation, reports and records regarding infrastructure solutions. 
•	Provide escalated technical support, troubleshooting and fault rectification of complex technical issues related to networking equipment and services. 
•	Act as an interface between the client and vendors/carriers, addressing high level technical issues and carrier billing. 
•	Manage the analysis of network traffic data and provide appropriate recommendations on performance or security improvements to network infrastructure 
•	Testing, implementing, monitoring and tuning networking software/hardware, to ensure optimum systems performance and highlight potential issues. 
•	Quality of delivery (meeting customer expectations). 
•	Incident handling and response within or exceeding KPIs 
•	Fault diagnosis and rectification within KPIs 
•	Troubleshoot and resolve network equipment, service and other supported Infrastructure failures. 
•	Provide high level customer service through appropriate escalation, notification and management for high impact Incidents. 
•	Perform health checks and other regular administration tasks as required. 
•	Create, review and maintain documentation as required. 
•	Build relationships with key business stakeholders, i.e. Service and Project Managers and other technical teams. 
•	Plan and implement support, maintenance and project delivery activities both during and outside of business hours 
•	Capacity and performance management of supported environments 
•	Provide input to proactive activities on system availability, capacity, usability, performance & incidents 
•	Provide On-Call and after-hours support services 
•	You may be required to work rostered hours to meet the needs of clients, which can include non-standard start and finish times during your working week. 
Desired Skills & Experience
•	Ability to develop and enhance client relationships. 
•	Capable of working with minimal supervision, and building relationships with peers and management. 
•	Operational knowledge of networking systems and software covering both Local Area Networks (LANs) and Wide Area Networks (WANs). 
•	Experience working in a disciplined service delivery environment, i.e. familiarity with change management and version control procedures essential. 
•	Analytical skills to diagnose and resolve hardware and software faults. 
•	Experience with multi-vendor environments preferable, i.e. Cisco, Juniper. 
Significant technical experience. Relevant recognised qualification preferred


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

You are really kind and good for helping others,
May i knw you are to which stream
Myself to .net dev



applyoz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Not sure if this is the right thread, if not do guide me to the right thread for the greater benefit of the forumites.
> 
> ...


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

0z_dream said:


> You are really kind and good for helping others,
> May i knw you are to which stream
> Myself to .net dev


Dont say that I am kind, just trying to give back to the forum whenever i can. There are far too many kind people in this forum. 

I am into Service Delivery.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

applyoz said:


> Dont say that I am kind, just trying to give back to the forum whenever i can. There are far too many kind people in this forum.
> 
> I am into Service Delivery.


Sorry for saying ur kind , but still thanks


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

0z_dream said:


> Sorry for saying ur kind , but still thanks


Hehe ...i will take the thanks for sure..


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi,
We can try with some job consultant they saturate the resume and we can get the job.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

applyoz said:


> Dont say that I am kind, just trying to give back to the forum whenever i can. There are far too many kind people in this forum.
> 
> I am into Service Delivery.


You into Service Delivery  Great !!!


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

applyoz said:


> Dont say that I am kind, just trying to give back to the forum whenever i can. There are far too many kind people in this forum.
> 
> I am into Service Delivery.


Hi Applyoz,

Hope you are doing good! 

I am into service delivery and operations as well. Do you have any suitable openings at your end or in any other co. that you know? I am looking at moving around Mar or Apr this yr. 

Also, plz let me know what are the chances for the service delivery, operations and project mgmt skillsets?

Regards


----------



## Ben 10 (Aug 6, 2013)

applyoz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Not sure if this is the right thread, if not do guide me to the right thread for the greater benefit of the forumites.
> 
> ...


how is job opening in WA .. Perth ? any advise on this !!!


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

harikris4u said:


> Hello applyoz, My name is Harikrishnan Pandi, Applied for Visa, will receive in a month or two at the max(I suppose). The above job description fits me perfectly. Im expert certified Incident manager with experience in Network monitoring and configuration. Completed my CCNA as well. i don't think i fit to join this position as i do not have PR at the moment. I just wanted to know the frequency of these kind of jobs in Australia.. I plan to move to Melbourne.. for which location is this job for? Which location in Australia, do you think i would get into these kind of profiles. How much would you think i would due paid for these sort of jobs&#133; I would appreciate if we could stay in touch as you could help me with job openings in Australia.. With best Regards Harikrishnan Pandi


One answer for all your questions is visit seek.com.au and give a search.


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*hi APPLYOZ - friend*



applyoz said:


> Dont say that I am kind, just trying to give back to the forum whenever i can. There are far too many kind people in this forum.
> 
> I am into Service Delivery.



Hi Friend "ApplyOZ" ,
Good to know that you are from the IT-service delivery background .....

I am presently in SYDNEY - and looking out for JOBs in the Release Management work-area/profile - Just an FYI


Do let me know --- if there are any people in your network i.e. Recruitment or HR folks - who are in need for my experience / my profile .....
Once Again - really appreciate your noble work - for the cause of this forum .....

Have a good day !!


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi FIFA,

I have left you a private message. Ping me. good luck with your job hunt.

Cheers



FIFA_World_Cup_fan said:


> Hi Friend "ApplyOZ" ,
> Good to know that you are from the IT-service delivery background .....
> 
> I am presently in SYDNEY - and looking out for JOBs in the Release Management work-area/profile - Just an FYI
> ...


----------



## Dreamer123 (Feb 3, 2014)

Have been a silent reader of this forum for a year now. Sometimes happy to hear about people's success stories , sometimes scared about the job scenario. Its almost time for me to go to Melbourne now. Its my time to spread some positive news. My husband who is into Datawarehousing and business analysis had secured a job from India itself. He did not have prior Australian experience , he was not on shore for interviews. Thankfully by the grace of God and his hard work he secured a permanent role in an IT consulting company.

What we learnt from the experience was

1)Get a Skype number.

2)Be active on linkedin

3) Get a good CV as in one which is not generic.

4)Apply for jobs at seek very early in the morning.

5)Add the consultant on Linkedin,call them.

6)Follow up regularly.

7)Don't give up.

Skype interviews do happen so it might work for you. All said and done set a time 

frame within which you will land in Australia and don't apply if that's 6 months away.

Hope this helps. I ll keep you guys posted on my job hunt once i reach there on 12 th 

November.


----------



## RDKalra (Aug 8, 2012)

FIFA_World_Cup_fan said:


> Hi Friend "ApplyOZ" ,
> Good to know that you are from the IT-service delivery background .....
> 
> I am presently in SYDNEY - and looking out for JOBs in the Release Management work-area/profile - Just an FYI
> ...


Hi,

I too am into Change and release mgmt and was wondering how has been ur experience of job hunt in Sydney so far? Have you appeared for any interviews? I am coming in Jan'15 hence trying to get some understanding of the Aus market?


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Any recent mainframe guys with some experience on job hunt...??

tks,
Eva


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Kalra,

Could you please share few sample resumes regarding change & release management. I am currently in Brisbane. You can send it to *REMOVED BY MODERATOR*
Thank you for your help !

Regards
D.Akhil



RDKalra said:


> Hi,
> 
> I too am into Change and release mgmt and was wondering how has been ur experience of job hunt in Sydney so far? Have you appeared for any interviews? I am coming in Jan'15 hence trying to get some understanding of the Aus market?


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Dear Akhil,
Sorry to say ..it is one of the difficult profile to get a job because of fierce competition here in Aus. And most of the time they prefer whites to these kind of service management jobs but again if you have a very good contacts here and a heaps of luck you might get job in this area. Btwn how many years of exp u have and do u have any local exp...


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Jose,

I have about close to 10 yrs of experience in IT Infrastructure environment - I have worked with good and reputed companies like Dell,IBM and CSC. My role was basically a blend of management and technically involved in resolving issues pertaining to change & release management which revolves round into ITIL framework -

T&R
hiya_hanan




jose2012 said:


> Dear Akhil,
> Sorry to say ..it is one of the difficult profile to get a job because of fierce competition here in Aus. And most of the time they prefer whites to these kind of service management jobs but again if you have a very good contacts here and a heaps of luck you might get job in this area. Btwn how many years of exp u have and do u have any local exp...


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi Hiya..
Keep trying..and all the best...wn did u arrive Aus and hv u secured any interview so far...


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Infact, I have not landed any white collar job though, but arrived at a point of accepting a blue collar job at a gas station for my immediate survival, they would be paying $XXX per week, that will help me to keep going, currently in training. But let's see how and where Australia will take me. My priority right now is to atleast get into some small thing and step up the ladder slowly into white collar job eventually & call my family over, since anyhow they are waiting for their dependent visa. So, I should be able to utilize this maximum time to the utmost and settle down quickly before they arrive. Keeping my fingers crossed :fingerscrossed: as they say, " Australia will teach everything" I am trying to learn everything possible which comes my way, from baseline, though it will be tough to image yourself in such situations to perform such odd jobs, but that's the way how it works here. So, be gentle and humble & keep going. Count on fate, luck & more importantly hard-work. Let's see ...where my journey goes from here.

T&R
hiya_hanan



jose2012 said:


> Hi Hiya..
> Keep trying..and all the best...wn did u arrive Aus and hv u secured any interview so far...


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

Hello All,

I am a SAP Consultant with 7+ years of experience.
My primary skills are SAP GRC, SAP Security.

I have acquired additional SAP skill like SAP Basis, SAP HANA, SAP EHS

Following are my queries:

1) Is it good to be specialized in certain module or diversify you profile with multiple technology.

2) How does a typical interview process goes (that is rounds, type of rounds, discussion types etc)

3) I will be applying for jobs from India, is it advisable to go to AUS & then try for walkin. Do we have telephonic or video conferencing interview for lateral hires.

4) How important is local experience for IT domain.

5) What is the descent expectation of pay packages for a 7+ SAP Consultant.

6) What are the added benefits companies provides as perks - Example accommodation, free meals, insurance cover, medical insurance etc

7) Permanent Job or Contract Jobs, which is more beneficial in term of gaining experience and pay packages.

8) What is the rate of tax slabs and how is it calculated.

9) Which is the best cities for SAP Consulting Jobs.

10) How is IT certifications valued in Australian market.




Best Regards, 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS: Done Aug 2014 / IELTS: Done Oct 2014 - L-7.5, R-7, W-7,S-7 / EOI Filled 7th Nov 2014


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

hiya_hanan said:


> they would be paying $XXX per week, that will help me to keep going


Can you be more specific?

XXX can mean 100 or 999

What is the hourly rate.


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

12$ for hr, but there will be lot of physical stress & strain which you need to be ready for -

T&R
hiya_hanan



sk2014 said:


> Can you be more specific?
> 
> XXX can mean 100 or 999
> 
> What is the hourly rate.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

hiya_hanan said:


> 12$ for hr, but there will be lot of physical stress & strain which you need to be ready for -
> 
> T&R
> hiya_hanan


This is below minimum wage rate. are they paying you in cash?


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes. It is below minimum rate. But i have seen ppl working for even 8$/ hour..


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes mate, you are right, it is. They pay by cash. It is just a game changed. Game Planner & basically survival of the fittest !

T&R
hiya_hanan 



jose2012 said:


> Yes. It is below minimum rate. But i have seen ppl working for even 8$/ hour..


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

Dreamer123 said:


> Have been a silent reader of this forum for a year now. Sometimes happy to hear about people's success stories , sometimes scared about the job scenario. Its almost time for me to go to Melbourne now. Its my time to spread some positive news. My husband who is into Datawarehousing and business analysis had secured a job from India itself. He did not have prior Australian experience , he was not on shore for interviews. Thankfully by the grace of God and his hard work he secured a permanent role in an IT consulting company.
> 
> What we learnt from the experience was
> 
> ...



Just one question - When you say Skype number, it that a australian number.
So that is a recruiter is called, it would be a local call for them and would routed to us herein our country. Can it get routed to normal mobile phones. sorry I am not aware of VOIP much. Please provide some insight.

Best Regards, 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS: Done Aug 2014 / IELTS: Done Oct 2014 - L-7.5, R-7, W-7,S-7 / EOI Filled 7th Nov 2014


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

Hello All,

I am a SAP Consultant with 7+ years of experience.
My primary skills are SAP GRC, SAP Security.

I have acquired additional SAP skill like SAP Basis, SAP HANA, SAP EHS

Following are my queries:

1) Is it good to be specialized in certain module or diversify you profile with multiple technology.

2) How does a typical interview process goes (that is rounds, type of rounds, discussion types etc)

3) I will be applying for jobs from India, is it advisable to go to AUS & then try for walkin. Do we have telephonic or video conferencing interview for lateral hires.

4) How important is local experience for IT domain.

5) What is the descent expectation of pay packages for a 7+ SAP Consultant.

6) What are the added benefits companies provides as perks - Example accommodation, free meals, insurance cover, medical insurance etc

7) Permanent Job or Contract Jobs, which is more beneficial in term of gaining experience and pay packages.

8) What is the rate of tax slabs and how is it calculated.

9) Which is the best cities for SAP Consulting Jobs.

10) How is IT certifications valued in Australian market.

Please provide me insight as I am have no clue about Australian IT job market.

Best Regards, 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS: Done Aug 2014 / IELTS: Done Oct 2014 - L-7.5, R-7, W-7,S-7 / EOI Filled 7th Nov 2014


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

hiya_hanan said:


> Yes mate, you are right, it is. They pay by cash. It is just a game changed. Game Planner & basically survival of the fittest !
> 
> T&R
> hiya_hanan



try to land a casual job a in catering companies while you apply for other jobs.I used to work for a couple of them..it was $28 per hour,and i managed to get into the good books so i got 40 hrs per week as casual (double pay for hols) - got out with around 4-5k a month and fatter. im single and rent was like 500/month. its not the best job, but the money was alright and the food was awesome. $12/hr is definitely not enough if your family comes over and you haven't landed a white collar job.

Good luck on the job hunt =)


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

sbasha said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am a SAP Consultant with 7+ years of experience.
> My primary skills are SAP GRC, SAP Security.
> ...


You are a consultant and seriously expecting someone to do all that research for you?


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

blak3 said:


> try to land a casual job a in catering companies while you apply for other jobs.I used to work for a couple of them..it was $28 per hour,and i managed to get into the good books so i got 40 hrs per week as casual (double pay for hols) - got out with around 4-5k a month and fatter. im single and rent was like 500/month. its not the best job, but the money was alright and the food was awesome. $12/hr is definitely not enough if your family comes over and you haven't landed a white collar job.
> 
> Good luck on the job hunt =)


That is actually a good idea, thanks.


----------



## zappy (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi All, we just got grant. We are planning to move to Melb. I have some questions. Kindly help me out.

1. For moving and securing a job, which time will be more fav. Jan 15th or March 1st?

2. Anyone in Data analysis and Business Intelligence role? How is the market? I am into CRM (sales and marketing) analytics. I work primarily on SQL, Excel, SAS and tableau. Hows the market for BI and analytics role? What is the avg package and time to search?
I am following Seek and active on Linkedin but any 1st hand information will be useful. 

3. 15k AUD will be sufficient for 2 ppl to surive in mel for 6 months without job?


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Iam also moving around Jan to Melbourne.. Jan end or Feb is better than waiting till March.. I am into Mainframes.. no idea on BI..Survival with 15K AUD is strictly dependent on how u plan it  but I think should be okay.. 

How you travelling with fly?.. accom plans and all ?? 

tks,
Eva


zappy said:


> Hi All, we just got grant. We are planning to move to Melb. I have some questions. Kindly help me out.
> 
> 1. For moving and securing a job, which time will be more fav. Jan 15th or March 1st?
> 
> ...


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

blak3 said:


> You are a consultant and seriously expecting someone to do all that research for you?


I have done my research still further inputs are appreciated. 
At least how the market is for SAP Consultants!


----------



## mikstylo (Jul 21, 2012)

sbasha said:


> I have done my research still further inputs are appreciated.
> At least how the market is for SAP Consultants!


SAP market is pretty tough. specially SAP technical. Searching on Seek should give you a fair idea.

Miks


----------



## ShijitD (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi there, 

Could anybody please let me know if we are allowed to do other jobs until we find an appropriate job for which we got pr..?

Im thinking of applying in jan. But i do know surviving in Sydney without a job is hard. 

Im an senior software engineer with 10months of work experience in aus currently in India


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

ShijitD said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Could anybody please let me know if we are allowed to do other jobs until we find an appropriate job for which we got pr..?
> 
> ...


You can take up any job.
The PR does not restrict you to work in some type of employment.


----------



## ShijitD (Nov 30, 2014)

But i remember reading a clause that the visa will be cancelled if we are not found working on the nominated occupation...


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

ShijitD said:


> But i remember reading a clause that the visa will be cancelled if we are not found working on the nominated occupation...


That is interesting, can you please forward the link where you read it.
I do know of people who had got a PR (189) and were working odd jobs before getting the type of employment for which they had received their PR.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

ShijitD said:


> But i remember reading a clause that the visa will be cancelled if we are not found working on the nominated occupation...


Not really. this clause is only applicable to 457 employer sponsored visa only. You are free to work in any occupation.

However how viable is taking up other job on which you dont have any experience is a different question altogether.


----------



## ShijitD (Nov 30, 2014)

Ohh okay... Maybe i misread... 

Thanks for the info...


----------

